# Hell leuchtendes Garn



## Eudoros (17. April 2009)

Hallo, bin mit meiner Hexe von 1-80 mit Kräuterkunde und Kürschner gegangen und hab mir ein kleines Polster verdient, womit ich nun Schneider skillen könnte.

Die Frage ist natürlich, ob es sich lohnt, nur wegen diesem Garn umzuskillen? Der Rest vom Schneider ist ja nicht so der Hit und es würde wirklich im Moment nur wegen diesem Garn sein. 

Lohnt sich der Wechsel? Wie oft procct das Ganze denn so?


----------



## Greshnak (17. April 2009)

Eudoros schrieb:


> Hallo, bin mit meiner Hexe von 1-80 mit Kräuterkunde und Kürschner gegangen und hab mir ein kleines Polster verdient, womit ich nun Schneider skillen könnte.
> 
> Die Frage ist natürlich, ob es sich lohnt, nur wegen diesem Garn umzuskillen? Der Rest vom Schneider ist ja nicht so der Hit und es würde wirklich im Moment nur wegen diesem Garn sein.
> 
> Lohnt sich der Wechsel? Wie oft procct das Ganze denn so?




NEIN ES LOHNT SICH NICHT !!!!!!!!
Du kannst nur Taschen selbstbauen, doch das kann jeder Schneider aus der Gilde auch für dich. Das einzige wären Eisige Taschen, aber dafür lohnts sich nicht, und wegen dem Garn erst recht nicht. Mach lieber Juwelier oder sowas, aber Schneiderei nachskillen-NEIN!! Ich würde es nicht tun!


----------



## Eudoros (17. April 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> NEIN ES LOHNT SICH NICHT !!!!!!!!
> Du kannst nur Taschen selbstbauen, doch das kann jeder Schneider aus der Gilde auch für dich. Das einzige wären Eisige Taschen, aber dafür lohnts sich nicht, und wegen dem Garn erst recht nicht. Mach lieber Juwelier oder sowas, aber Schneiderei nachskillen-NEIN!! Ich würde es nicht tun!



Ich will nicht wegen Taschen nachskillen etc... Sondern nur wegen dem Garn! Wie oft procct der Effekt denn?


----------



## Greshnak (17. April 2009)

Das weiß ich leider auch nicht, aber wegen sonem doofen Garn so viel Gold, das lohnt sich echt nicht!


----------



## Aerv (18. April 2009)

wenn du guten PVE Beruf willst ist Schneider zur zeit mit das beste für caster.
wobei ich doch eher zu juwe tendieren würde ... ist aber ohne bergbau kagge zu skillen, aber ist flexibler wegen Gems ... ok wird bei epic gems schwächer aber trotzdem gut.


----------



## Argail (19. April 2009)

Ich muß sagen, seit dem Patch geht das Garn so übelst ab...die Procc-Chance ist gigantisch, bin bisher nur Heroics gegangen, aber im Schnitt während jeder zweiten Trash-Gruppe kommt der Procc...bei Bossfights natürlich auch mindestens einmal.

Von daher supergeil mittlerweile.


----------



## TanquerayNo10 (21. April 2009)

Der Garn procct alle 45 Sekunden. In einem anderen Forum hat einer ausgerechnet das das Garn in etwa die gleiche Wirkung wie +69 Zaubermacht dauerhaft ergibt.


----------



## Nimeroth (21. April 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, ich find die Proc-Chance und den daraus resultierenden Effekt nicht so toll, als daß ich deswegen Schneiderei nochmal machen würde.
Im Gegenteil, ich hab gestern endlich Schneiderei auf 445 verlernt, und Alchemie gemacht. Der 40% mehr Mana/Leben pro Pot in Verbindung mit
den Pots des Alchemisten, der längeren Fläschchenwirkung und was sonst noch ist einfach klasse.

Ich spiele zwar Holy Priest, aber es gibt Alternativen für den Umhang zum Garn. Ist ja nicht so, daß man komplett auf einen positiven Effekt verzichten muss. Haste wäre noch ne schöne Alternative z.B

Ich rate jedenfalls auch ab. Die Taschen werden bei uns teils unter Matswert im AH verkauft (20er) weil jede die zum skillen baut, und die 22er ist für
2 mehr Plätze zu teuer.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## marsv (21. April 2009)

ja
der garn is gut
aber das wars
jeder andere nichtfarm beruf ist viel besser

selbst kürschnern bringt einem mit mehr crit fast mehr^^


----------



## Iphêsa (22. April 2009)

Also ich finde den Garn procc gut und der kommt auch nich all zu selten
aber ansonsten is Schneider für nichts zu gebrauchen außer Taschen
vlt ist es noch lustig eine Fliegenden Teppich zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aku T. (5. Mai 2009)

Das "hell leuchtende Garn" procct wirklich sehr oft. Ist echt ständig aktiv bei meinem Hexer. sehr nett. Aber ob ich dafür extra Schneiderei lernen würde... ich weiß nicht. 
Da du schon Kräuterkunde hast, würde sich auch Alchimie anbieten. Sonst hast du ja momentan keine Vorteile als Schneider, außer halt das Garn. Alles andere kannst du von einem befreundeten Schneider auch herstellen lassen.


----------



## Aerv (5. Mai 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich find die Proc-Chance und den daraus resultierenden Effekt nicht so toll, als daß ich deswegen Schneiderei nochmal machen würde.
> Im Gegenteil, ich hab gestern endlich Schneiderei auf 445 verlernt, und Alchemie gemacht. Der 40% mehr Mana/Leben pro Pot in Verbindung mit
> den Pots des Alchemisten, der längeren Fläschchenwirkung und was sonst noch ist einfach klasse.
> 
> ...


der Alchistein ist sinnlos, andere epische Trinkets sind einfach viel viel besser. wenn man sieht wieviel manareg ulduar trinkets bringen, da ist es ein witz was 40% mehr auf ne manapot bringt.
alchi ist jedoch beim progressraiden wenn man flask hat sehr nice, da man ca. den gleichen nutzen wie bei inschriftenkunde oder verzauberungkunst hat, aber eben zusätzlich längere flaskdauer was halt schönd gold spart ^^
zudem muss man schneider nicht 445 haben, bis zum garn sind die skillkosten noch einigermaßen erträglich, wobei man doch einiges an froststoff braucht.



marsv schrieb:


> ja
> der garn is gut
> aber das wars
> jeder andere nichtfarm beruf ist viel besser
> ...


NEIN. Schneider ist für DD Caster mit der beste Beruf, wenn nicht sogar der beste, aber fast so gut wie juwe und wenn epic gems kommen wohl sogar besser. ja mir ist klar das juwe an metagems usw. besser rankommt also hängts auch etwas vom gear ab, aber man kann sagen schneider/juwe > rest für DD-Caster. und kürschnern kommt nicht annähernd ran, da hast ka 30 critrating oder so und das garn bringt 60-70spelldmg umgerechnet.




Aku schrieb:


> Das "hell leuchtende Garn" procct wirklich sehr oft. Ist echt ständig aktiv bei meinem Hexer. sehr nett. Aber ob ich dafür extra Schneiderei lernen würde... ich weiß nicht.
> Da du schon Kräuterkunde hast, würde sich auch Alchimie anbieten. Sonst hast du ja momentan keine Vorteile als Schneider, außer halt das Garn. Alles andere kannst du von einem befreundeten Schneider auch herstellen lassen.


das problem ist halt das KK der nutzloserste beruf auf dem main ist, der heal wird einem im PVE seltenst helfen vorallem weils ja nichtmal instanz ist sondern ein kurzer hot.
wobei was theoretisch geht mit KK mats farmen, dann verlernen und alchi machen, aber naja ^^


Im Endeffekt kommt es drauf an ob du zu denen gehörst die sagen ich will das Maximum aus meinem Char holen oder eher zu den Leuten mit der WotLk Mentalität gehört ich will nix machen, sondern nur free epixx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab z.B. Alchi&Schneider und bin sehr zufrieden, auch wenn ich kein KK habe, hoffe das mein twink bald mal 77 wird, aber naja habe trotzdem nutzen aus alchi. Juwe ist natürlich verlockend, aber naja passt so auch.


----------



## Nimeroth (7. Mai 2009)

Aerv schrieb:


> der Alchistein ist sinnlos, andere epische Trinkets sind einfach viel viel besser. wenn man sieht wieviel manareg ulduar trinkets bringen, da ist es ein witz was 40% mehr auf ne manapot bringt.



Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Gerade in Ulduar ist das Heilen schon recht Manaintensiv als Grp Healer. Ich schrieb ja "in Verbindung mit den Alchi Pots".
Das pumpt mir mal eben kurz 7k+ Mana und zusätzlich Leben in den Char zu einem Witzpreis.
Zusätzlich hat das Trinket noch Haste und ZM. Was bringt das bisschen Manareg von einem Trinket, wenn ich fast OOM bin? Da verschwendet man Wertvolle Sekunden mit Warten, wärend ich mir mit einem Klick ein Drittel meines Mana's wieder vollmachen kann. Das reicht dann auch wieder ne Weile und rettet Leben.

Ich gehe zudem davon aus, daß es in Absehbarer Zeit wieder die Möglichkeit geben wird, das Trinket episch aufzuwerten wie es schon früher Möglich war.

Gruß,
Nim


----------



## Aerv (7. Mai 2009)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nicht zustimmen. Gerade in Ulduar ist das Heilen schon recht Manaintensiv als Grp Healer. Ich schrieb ja "in Verbindung mit den Alchi Pots".
> Das pumpt mir mal eben kurz 7k+ Mana und zusätzlich Leben in den Char zu einem Witzpreis.
> Zusätzlich hat das Trinket noch Haste und ZM. Was bringt das bisschen Manareg von einem Trinket, wenn ich fast OOM bin? Da verschwendet man Wertvolle Sekunden mit Warten, wärend ich mir mit einem Klick ein Drittel meines Mana's wieder vollmachen kann. Das reicht dann auch wieder ne Weile und rettet Leben.
> 
> ...


ja 7k hört sich toll an, aber du musst bedenken auch ohne den Stein kannst du eine Manapot usen. dann sind es auf einmal nur knappe 2k mana mehr, die dir der stein effektiv mehr bingt.
Ausserdem hast auch einen Denkfehler ... ob du jetzt nämlich diese 2k extra mana instant bekommst oder über ein trinket über 3-4 Minuten spielt oft keine Rolle, da fights eben immer so lange gehen bzw. man ja schon sofort nutzen zieht. Und wenn sie 10 min gehen ist ein manaregtrinket deutlich besser als eins, dass einem mal 2k extra mana im fight bringt, das sind bei 10 min nämlich sagenhafte 16 (!) mp5 also ein totaler witz.

Und deine Annahme ist falsch, man wird die trinkets nicht aufwerten können.


----------



## Nekrataal (9. August 2009)

Mmmh stehe auch vor der entscheidung ob sich Schneidern lohnt nur wegen dem Garn...Habe als erst Beruf Inschriften, wegen der Schulter VZ...Nun bin ich am munkeln ob ich Schneidern (wegen Garn) oder Juwi (wegen den +39 Dmg Steinchen) nehmen soll...Der Char ist mein Hexer Twink...Hab nen Farmchar mit KK/BB also an Mats würde ich rankommen für Juwi nur kann mich wie gesagt net entscheiden^^


----------



## Nicolanda (19. August 2009)

Der Garn procct wie Grandeur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und 295 ZM ist auch nicht von schlechten eltern immerhin erhöht 1ZM beim destro hexer erhöht den dps um 1,23 somit macht der garn 362,85 dps... wie es bei anderen Castern ist ka. Max Dmg Berufe für caster Schneider+Juwi
Ich selber bin Schneider und verzauberer würde auch juwi machen wenn verz nicht so viel geld verschlungen hätte^^ Aber das ist mir egal Verzauberer hat auch seine Vorteile


----------

